# What does it mean when you get sent a package from the recruiting center?



## JakeToynton (29 Mar 2012)

I applied online to the Canadian Forces about 2 or 3 months ago and I just got a email back saying Package Reuest. It gave me a phone number to call and it ended up being the recruiting office so I was going to ask them what it was but no one was able to pick up the phone at that time.

My friend got the same email today aswell but when he called they said that it was a recruiting package and it was gong to be mailed to our houses. Is that what it is or does any one else know whats in this package ?


----------



## Journeyman (29 Mar 2012)

JakeToynton said:
			
		

> I applied online to the Canadian Forces about 2 or 3 months ago and I just got a email back saying Package Reuest. It gave me a phone number to call and it ended up being the recruiting office so I was going to ask them what it was but no one was able to pick up the phone at that time.
> 
> My friend got the same email today aswell but when he called they said that it was a recruiting package  and it was gong to be mailed to our houses. Is that what it is or does any one else know whats in this package  ?


It was wise of you to ask, just so you're prepared. Lately some recruiting centres have been mailing out bombs, bloody body parts, and in one case.....sea monkeys.

Seriously?  :


Must......avoid.......recruiting threads.   :facepalm:


----------



## JakeToynton (29 Mar 2012)

Im just asking for a legit anwser because I wanna know, so instead of giving me a dumb anwser maybe you could help :/


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2012)

Maybe it contains stuff you need to be recruited?

I'm guessing you'll find out shortly after you open the envelope/package.


----------



## JakeToynton (29 Mar 2012)

im thinkin somthin like that but has that happened to you where they send you a package ?


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It was wise of you to ask, just so you're prepared. Lately some recruiting centres have been mailing out bombs, bloody body parts, and in one case.....sea monkeys.
> 
> Seriously?  :
> 
> ...



So, if I apply online, I'd have a 1 in 3 chance of getting sea monkeys? Sweet!

In retrospect, if I applied online, I wonder how long it'd take them to realize I was in. It's like a fun game... Mess with the guy at the recruiting table at major events   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (29 Mar 2012)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> So, if I apply online, I'd have a 1 in 3 chance of getting sea monkeys? Sweet!


...or you could get severed fingers.   :dunno:


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2012)

JakeToynton said:
			
		

> im thinkin somthin like that but has that happened to you where they send you a package ?


I didn't apply online, so I have no clue.

Still, it'll arrive soon enough.


Must do what JM is suggesting ....


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...or you could get severed fingers.   :dunno:



Mmmmm, lady fingers....


----------



## Harris (29 Mar 2012)

As long as they leave my trigger finger alone.


----------



## Pusser (29 Mar 2012)

As the Boys in Company C would say, it's important to "check your package."

NB: Mil Points to the first person to identify the allusion.


----------



## my72jeep (29 Mar 2012)

it was a 80s Vietnam movie ended in firefight at a Soccer game.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> As the Boys in Company C would say, it's important to "check your package."
> 
> NB: Mil Points to the first person to identify the allusion.



"The boys from Company C"

"How do they expect me to train Marines when they wont even give me  ******* human beings to start with"


----------



## Strike (29 Mar 2012)

JakeToynton said:
			
		

> im thinkin somthin like that but has that happened to you where they send you a package ?



If you haven't figured out the reason for the sarcasm, it's because you've decided to go to a site with no official affiliation to the CF looking for an answer, instead of calling an official source like, oh I don't know, a recruiting centre.


----------



## Danjanou (29 Mar 2012)

JM if I called you think I could get severed sea monkey fingers? I hear they make a great dipping sauce.

Has the OP left? Damn you all scared him off too soon and here I was waiting for him to now regale us of how he deserves to bypass recruit training and go directly to JTF2 because he's so awesome at COD3.  8)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Mar 2012)

and locked.  Sigh.


----------

